# Torch lighters in the cold



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

I have two cheap torch lighters that work well most of the time. The only issue I have is trying to use them after being in the cold for a while. I assume it has something to do with the temp of the gas, similar to how tires will have less PSI in the winter. Does anyone else have issues with this and what do you do to correct this? Is there a specific lighter that addresses this issue? Thanks


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

It's the drop in pressure most likely when cold. Keep the lighter in your pocket, and the gas will stay warmer, and have a more powerful flame. My soft flame lighter barley produces a flame when it's too cold.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Apollo nailed it. Just keep the torch close to your body and your body heat will keep the lighter warm enough that will still light.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, definitely keep the torch lighters in your pocket. Also, I would suggest if you hre having some real trouble, try adjusting the flame. That seems to work for me. As well as cupping the lighter in my hands and blowing into it.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you fill your own lighter? I believe its the same principle. After you put butane in your lighter, you have to wait a few minutes until the new butane reaches room temp before you attempt to actually use it. 

I never have any issues when I use my lighter in the cold. I always keep it in my pocket before cold weather use.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I was keeping my Blazer outside and found it hard to light. I learned my lesson and now keep it inside until I'm ready to smoke.


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

The problem I have is I usually do not have pockets when smoking in the cold as I am in a hot tub. I do hold the lighter in my hand until it warms up, was hoping there was a lighter that addressed this issue. Guess not unless the lighter has a built in heater 

Thanks for the responses


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

TMat said:


> I have two cheap torch lighters that work well most of the time. The only issue I have is trying to use them after being in the cold for a while. I assume it has something to do with the temp of the gas, similar to how tires will have less PSI in the winter. Does anyone else have issues with this and what do you do to correct this? Is there a specific lighter that addresses this issue? Thanks


Using high quality butane will also make a difference.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

When I go skiing, I use a handwarmer packet in my pocket. It keeps my lighter and my camera battery in tip top shape. If you have a little pouch or something for the lighter, you could toss one in there.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup... got 3 flat tires on my TDI after a cold spell here... That goes well with the dead battery and low fuel. But that's OK because the diesel is probably all gelled up anyway... 


TMat said:


> I have two cheap torch lighters that work well most of the time. The only issue I have is trying to use them after being in the cold for a while. I assume it has something to do with the temp of the gas, similar to how tires will have less PSI in the winter. Does anyone else have issues with this and what do you do to correct this? Is there a specific lighter that addresses this issue? Thanks


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

deke said:


> Using high quality butane will also make a difference.


I currently use Xikar thinking this was one of the best. Is there something better?


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

rjwillow said:


> When I go skiing, I use a handwarmer packet in my pocket. It keeps my lighter and my camera battery in tip top shape. If you have a little pouch or something for the lighter, you could toss one in there.


BAM!!!! Great idea. Going to find a small tupperware container to keep the lighter in and let it float in the hot tub. Thanks!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

deke said:


> Using high quality butane will also make a difference.


Quality butane is important in general but with cold temps, the best lighters on the best butane may not light if they get cold. Keep em warm enough and the lighter should work fine


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Cool! I was going to joke about putting the lighter in one of those chlorine/bromine floats and letting the HOT tub do the work... 


TMat said:


> BAM!!!! Great idea. Going to find a small tupperware container to keep the lighter in and let it float in the hot tub. Thanks!


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

TMat said:


> I currently use Xikar thinking this was one of the best. Is there something better?


Colibri is outstanding. Not saying it's better, but I've never had issues (same lighter 15 years on Colibri).


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Its just the ideal gas law, pressure is directly proportional to temperature. PV=nRT If you decrease temp, you decrease pressure. You can use this law to your advantage when filling a lighter. Notice that volume is also proportional to temperature. Throw the lighter in the freezer for a minute or two before you fill it with butane and you will squeeze a LOT more butane in there. The pressure and volume decreases in the lighter afterward and the warmer canister will launch butane in there! I use vector butane its 5x refined I believe and always notice my lighters are more powerful with it.


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

TJB said:


> Its just the ideal gas law, pressure is directly proportional to temperature. PV=nRT If you decrease temp, you decrease pressure. You can use this law to your advantage when filling a lighter. Notice that volume is also proportional to temperature. Throw the lighter in the freezer for a minute or two before you fill it with butane and you will squeeze a LOT more butane in there. The pressure and volume decreases in the lighter afterward and the warmer canister will launch butane in there! I use vector butane its 5x refined I believe and always notice my lighters are more powerful with it.


I will have to try this thanks!

BTW can you help me build a rocket?!?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

TMat said:


> I will have to try this thanks!
> 
> BTW can you help me build a rocket?!?


You are welcome, what size rocket?  I should say to be careful with the freezer method. Not all lighters were created equal!


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

TJB said:


> You are welcome, what size rocket?  I should say to be careful with the freezer method. Not all lighters were created equal!


Would have to imagine smoking in space would be out of this world. ;P


----------



## fshnpf (Jan 6, 2014)

If my memory is correct, butane freezes somewhere south of 20 degrees F.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

TMat said:


> Would have to imagine smoking in space would be out of this world. ;P


Now I'm wondering how smoke would behave in zero gravity....Lol.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

GreenSkyy said:


> Now I'm wondering how smoke would behave in zero gravity....Lol.


I would guess probably exactly the same! Gravity is related to the mass of the two objects in question. Smoke particles have very little mass so its already not effected very much. This is why it floats above the ground and doesn't sink.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

TJB said:


> I would guess probably exactly the same! Gravity is related to the mass of the two objects in question. Smoke particles have very little mass so its already not effected very much. This is why it floats above the ground and doesn't sink.


I'm not sure to be honest. I've thought about it both ways. Thought it would look the same, but then I also think that the smoke may behave like a flame in zero g and radiate in all directions, not just up. (technically no "up" in zero g)

Anyone know the address for the space station? I think we need to FedEx them some sticks so we can find out. :smoke::biggrin1:


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Quality butane is important in general but with cold temps, the best lighters on the best butane may not light if they get cold. Keep em warm enough and the lighter should work fine


I remember one of the camping sites [REI?] stating that one quality of butane was good to x degrees, and the more refined type was good to something much lower. Hence my recommendation of better butane. But I also keep my lighter as warm as possible


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Just saw this randomly on CL and had a DUH moment!

"The case is also waterproof and buoyant" and I can take my lighter with me when I travel? GREAT:banana:









With airline safety regulations on maximum security, the act of transporting your favorite lighter has become quite involved. Enter the Colibri Tranzpack, a new case approved by the U.S. Department of Transportation that will allow you to cart your butane or oil-filled lighter fully fueled in your checked baggage.
This is a first since the regulations went into effect in April 2005. Up until now, if you wanted to tote along a butane torch, you could only pack an empty one in your checked bag. Even then, you probably were not altogether confident security wouldn't confiscate it, and even if it was there when you retrieved your luggage, you still had to find somewhere to buy a butane canister upon reaching your destination. With the Tranzpack, simply unscrew the top, stick the lighter into the foam, reseal the lid and pack the case in your bag next to your gym socks. If anyone questions it, you have the DOT stamp and code number right on the front for reference.

The yellow, oblong Tranzpack case has a hard polycarbonate exterior and a foam liner. The liner has an opening that will flex to accommodate the size and shape of most pocket-sized lighters. The case is also waterproof and buoyant, so if you're traveling by boat, you're covered as well.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know where TSA has formally approved these for torches? I swear that I have seen things claiming that you can put a standard lighter fluid lighter in these and check it, but not a torch.


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

deke said:


> Does anyone know where TSA has formally approved these for torches? I swear that I have seen things claiming that you can put a standard lighter fluid lighter in these and check it, but not a torch.


Found this:

Q2. Is there any exception to the "one lighter only" rule or the "no torch lighters" rule?
A2. You can bring up to two (2) additional lighters-including torch lighters-in your checked baggage when
you use DOT-approved airtight travel containers for lighters. Major lighter manufacturers such as Colibri, Prometheus, and Zippo have secured DOT special permits for their lighter travel containers. They are available from specialty stores and online. These DOT-approved containers are the only way you can carry the torch lighters that the TSA bans from the aircraft cabin. They are also the only way you can carry lighters in checked baggage (unless the lighter contains no fuel; see Q3.). Most of these containers are designed to hold one lighter; some hold two. When shopping for a travel container for your lighter, make sure the container is marked with
the DOT special permit number and that you read and follow the instructions from the container manufacturer. These DOT special permits only apply to U.S. domestic air travel.

faa . gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ash/ash_programs/hazmat/passenger_info/media/Airline_Passengers_Lighters_Faq . pdf


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TMat said:


> Found this:
> 
> Q2. Is there any exception to the "one lighter only" rule or the "no torch lighters" rule?
> A2. You can bring up to two (2) additional lighters-including torch lighters-in your checked baggage when
> ...


Thanks for the info brother!


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

To be honest I am still a bit shaky on this. All it takes is one uninformed TSA agent to take the lighter. I only plan to take one of my cheaper lighters.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

TMat said:


> Found this:
> 
> Q2. Is there any exception to the "one lighter only" rule or the "no torch lighters" rule?
> A2. You can bring up to two (2) additional lighters-including torch lighters-in your checked baggage when
> ...


Thank you. I was concerned that the DOT permit on the Colibri Tranzpack had expired in 2012 and/or that TSA changed the rules. This FAQ is dated in November 2013 and clearly states that torches are allowed in checked baggage if you have them in an approved container.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I still wouldn't trust taking an expensive torch. I still see no torch allowed on TSA sites. Also saw an amazon xreview from oct 2013 on one of the DOT cases and the reviewer says their torch was confiscated even though in the approved case.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

TMat said:


> Just saw this randomly on CL and had a DUH moment!
> 
> "The case is also waterproof and buoyant" and I can take my lighter with me when I travel? GREAT:banana:
> 
> ...


Love this line, "The case is also waterproof and buoyant, so if you're traveling by boat, you're covered as well."

Just make sure you carry a travel humidor that floats, as well. Otherwise, you may have nothing to smoke in the life boat. A terrible inconvenience. :smile:

btw, just came across this sly little puppy. Maybe it'll come in a cigar size. Good news too is it will light up to 500 cigarettes between charges. So chain-smokers are all set.

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/first-ever-3in1-lightercase


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Ky70 said:


> I still wouldn't trust taking an expensive torch. I still see no torch allowed on TSA sites. Also saw an amazon xreview from oct 2013 on one of the DOT cases and the reviewer says their torch was confiscated even though in the approved case.


Agreed! Take a cheap torch


----------

